# Silverstone Classic



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

One from the weekend - Silk Cut Jaguar XJR14


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shot. Got any more??


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

ken m sport said:


> Great shot. Got any more??


Lots :thumb::thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very sharp considering it was getting dark by the time the Group C cars were on track.


----------



## DavidMelv (Jan 28, 2013)

What body and lens?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

DavidMelv said:


> What body and lens?


Canon 1d MK 3 and Sigma 120-300 f2.8


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great well timed shot! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great shot of a great car.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

impressive shot indeed. Were you using a monopod or freehand?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> impressive shot indeed. Were you using a monopod or freehand?


Freehand never use a monopod cant get on with them


----------

